# Artdeshine hydrophobic water reppelent sheeting action



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hey all

There are some videos couple videos I took after using Artdeshine water repellent.





It has the most incredible sheeting i ve seen on my car

Some pictures of the untreated door after Sunday rain



















Close up










Some pics of the treated bonnet










Close up










Definition of self cleaning


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is fast rapid sheeting behaviour there, certainly looks like a awesome product, thanks for taking the time to post your review :thumb:

May I ask the application of the product, was it sprayed on a wet surface then rinsed off.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Actually there was no preparation. I started my standard sunday washing routine but heavy clouds came in the sky. I rinsed foam and sprayed in few spots on the bonnet. 

I m sure in clean surface it will look even better. 
Most impressive for me is that bonded perfectly with my existing nuba wax


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Of course untreated door doesn't offer same cleaning ability than treated bonnet. (Q: Which one gets more water when it rains? Bonnet of course. Q: Which one gets more dirt when driving? Usually doors.):wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Easy clean is a definition of terms I am more than happy with.

Self clean is a definition that doesn't sit well with me, and even I've used it loosely in the past on here.

Now with 12+ months experience of using and applying nano coatings on my car, self cleaning is a term that shouldn't be used in association with current nano sealants.

Overnight/persistant rain assists with keeping these coatings clean, and this gives the impression the coatings are self cleaning, but they are not.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great Kostas! 

Did you use this over wax?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*6 million monster*






Watch for fund and share.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

sm81 said:


> Of course untreated door doesn't offer same cleaning ability than treated bonnet. (Q: Which one gets more water when it rains? Bonnet of course. Q: Which one gets more dirt when driving? Usually doors.):wall:


Wow sm81 you've become an expert fast. I remember only a couple of months ago you were on every sealant thread asking the same old basic questions.....


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Of course untreated door doesn't offer same cleaning ability than treated bonnet. (Q: Which one gets more water when it rains? Bonnet of course. Q: Which one gets more dirt when driving? Usually doors.):wall:


Actually rest of the car is not unprotected at all, i m having some premium nuba waxes at different panels of the car like Scholl Vintage Celleste V2 SV BoS Sv Mirage AF Desire Vics Concours.  As you can also see i took close up to the upper part of the door and not the lower part  and of course I applied water repellent Sunday took the pictures Monday and car didn't move at all 



Ben Gum said:


> NO! Definition of 'difficult to dirty' - self cleaning is something totally different.


You are right i should give a better explanation



Tips said:


> Easy clean is a definition of terms I am more than happy with.
> 
> Self clean is a definition that doesn't sit well with me, and even I've used it loosely in the past on here.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tips as said above i should use difficult to get dirty but still is very impressive don't you think ?



-Raven- said:


> Looks great Kostas!
> 
> Did you use this over wax?


Thanks Matty.

Yes bonnet is having Scholl Vintage and hydrophobic water repellent bonded perfectly with nuba wax. I also applied it in AF Desire side without issues but i didn't take video :wall:



alfred said:


> Watch for fund and share.


Very impressive Alfred



TooFunny said:


> Wow sm81 you've become an expert fast. I remember only a couple of months ago you were on every sealant thread asking the same old basic questions.....


Looks like he still has to learn more :lol::lol:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice videos.so it doesnt need bare paint to bond? is durability compromised when applied over wax?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

It perfectly bonded with the nuba wax. Next time i tend to use it as a qd all over my car. I can't comment about the durability yet but i ll try to keep the thread updated


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

how did you use it?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*confuse*

Kontans i think need to place the sample pic if not i also cannot make the different. But by the look and effect u are just using the water base hyrophobic repellent ligth green in colour.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

sicko said:


> how did you use it?


Just mist on the bonnet and then rinsed it with open hose. Next time i ll apply it as a normal qd



alfred said:


> Kontans i think need to place the sample pic if not i also cannot make the different. But by the look and effect u are just using the water base hyrophobic repellent ligth green in colour.


You are right Alfred

I used hydrophobic water repellent


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*secreg weapon*

Haha hide your secret weapon base and top


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks great Kostas, do the company make a glass sealant as I am running out of Gtechniq G5


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Have a look over here:
http://www.apec-ind.com/?page=product&cat=5


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Best way to test it then kotsos, to please everyone is use it on one door and not the other, and maybe reverse it on the other side that way you van take one picture and monior the differences?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Wow sm81 you've become an expert fast. I remember only a couple of months ago you were on every sealant thread asking the same old basic questions.....


I'm not expert at all... but it doesn't requires genius to understand what I mean... but I rest my case.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Kotsos said:


> You are right Alfred
> 
> I used hydrophobic water repellent


Wow, if that's just the spray on rinse off version I can't wait to see what the two stage coating is like, I'll post up pics and video when mine goes on next weekend. Out of interest is Hydrophobic Water Repellant dilutable?



shaunwistow said:


> Looks great Kostas, do the company make a glass sealant as I am running out of Gtechniq G5


They do actually, I've just applied some onto my windscreen and rear window.

Stangalang had informed me that it's difficult to remove and if you try and buff it off without any chemical assistance it is, in the end I got impatient and resorted to the same method I use for G1 removing it using IPA, that completely solved the issue and the residue came off really easily, hopefully it didn't affect the coating. it rained very hard about an hour after I finished and the beads were pouring down the glass so it seems to have bonded ok, the real test will come when I take it for a test drive in the rain.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Apply and remove at the same time I am assured will help towards the difficult removal :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Apply and remove at the same time I am assured will help towards the difficult removal :thumb:


My rear window isn't that big and after 30 seconds it was really hard to get off without the IPA, with the IPA at only 30% it was a doddle to get off, it seems to have bonded ok via my application method using IPA but only time will tell there. This isn't an isolated issue to this products, I've used G1 several times and its exactly the same, if you don't use G2/IPA it simply won't come off. I actually preferred the application using the impregnated wipes, you've got a large surface area that means it goes on really quick, there's no risk of spilling the product and you've got no tiny bottle that's easy to loose.

I've still got another sample of the window coating so I'll have another go and see if I fair any better. What I was very impressed with was how far it went, I've previously used an impregnated wipe style window coating and for that one you needed two wipes just for the windscreen. With this one 2/3 of a wipe was more than enough for the windscreen and the remaining piece was plenty for the rear window, and after that the small piece still had enough left in it to do the door mirrors.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes I must say the more I've used them, the further I am getting them to go. Keepus posted bud, and glad you are liking them :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*application*



Laurie.J.M said:


> Wow, if that's just the spray on rinse off version I can't wait to see what the two stage coating is like, I'll post up pics and video when mine goes on next weekend. Out of interest is Hydrophobic Water Repellant dilutable?
> 
> They do actually, I've just applied some onto my windscreen and rear window.
> 
> Stangalang had informed me that it's difficult to remove and if you try and buff it off without any chemical assistance it is, in the end I got impatient and resorted to the same method I use for G1 removing it using IPA, that completely solved the issue and the residue came off really easily, hopefully it didn't affect the coating. it rained very hard about an hour after I finished and the beads were pouring down the glass so it seems to have bonded ok, the real test will come when I take it for a test drive in the rain.


Hi just cut the swap into two pcs and use one at the time . With this you will save the chemical and get bigger area. The top coat and windscrern swap got wipe and wipe do not wait. The chemical bonding is strong. Happy testing


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*application*



Laurie.J.M said:


> Wow, if that's just the spray on rinse off version I can't wait to see what the two stage coating is like, I'll post up pics and video when mine goes on next weekend. Out of interest is Hydrophobic Water Repellant dilutable?
> 
> They do actually, I've just applied some onto my windscreen and rear window.
> 
> Stangalang had informed me that it's difficult to remove and if you try and buff it off without any chemical assistance it is, in the end I got impatient and resorted to the same method I use for G1 removing it using IPA, that completely solved the issue and the residue came off really easily, hopefully it didn't affect the coating. it rained very hard about an hour after I finished and the beads were pouring down the glass so it seems to have bonded ok, the real test will come when I take it for a test drive in the rain.


Nothing will happened. This is very usual,
Once the coat is on the glass, it dry and react . So using ipa will not jarm the coat. Because is chem resistance.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*instant hydrophobic for car body window and rim*



Laurie.J.M said:


> Wow, if that's just the spray on rinse off version I can't wait to see what the two stage coating is like, I'll post up pics and video when mine goes on next weekend. Out of interest is Hydrophobic Water Repellant dilutable?
> 
> They do actually, I've just applied some onto my windscreen and rear window.
> 
> Stangalang had informed me that it's difficult to remove and if you try and buff it off without any chemical assistance it is, in the end I got impatient and resorted to the same method I use for G1 removing it using IPA, that completely solved the issue and the residue came off really easily, hopefully it didn't affect the coating. it rained very hard about an hour after I finished and the beads were pouring down the glass so it seems to have bonded ok, the real test will come when I take it for a test drive in the rain.


Yes this is called quick water repellant. It is make for those have no experience in detailing. Yet can get the pro product which need skill.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

alfred said:


> Hi just cut the swap into two pcs and use one at the time . With this you will save the chemical and get bigger area. The top coat and windscrern swap got wipe and wipe do not wait. The chemical bonding is strong. Happy testing


It certainly went a very long way, I managed the windscreen rear window and door mirrors on just one wipe



alfred said:


> Nothing will happened. This is very usual,
> Once the coat is on the glass, it dry and react . So using ipa will not jarm the coat. Because is chem resistance.


That's good to know, when using with IPA I made sure it was completely dry before starting to remove, using IPA for removal made the process so easy.



alfred said:


> Yes this is called quick water repellant. It is make for those have no experience in detailing. Yet can get the pro product which need skill.


I've used Gtechniq G1 several before and whilst it's a fantastic product it may be a little fussy for less experienced, I may get my dad to try the sample I have left as he's a 'novice user' when it comes to things like rain repellent.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*concern*



Laurie.J.M said:


> It certainly went a very long way, I managed the windscreen rear window and door mirrors on just one wipe
> 
> That's good to know, when using with IPA I made sure it was completely dry before starting to remove, using IPA for removal made the process so easy.
> 
> I've used Gtechniq G1 several before and whilst it's a fantastic product it may be a little fussy for less experienced, it also takes a good half an hour to apply where as yours was on within a couple of minutes.


Easy application is one feedback but my enventual feedback from all my friendly and diligent tester is the durable time frame in your country and europe. Winter and snow factors. Thank you hope you like my products. Haha. Cheers mate.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

alfred will rain repellant bond on glass if there are traces of previous coating on?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*application*



sicko said:


> alfred will rain repellant bond on glass if there are traces of previous coating on?


Will still bond . Dun worry.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

sicko said:


> alfred will rain repellant bond on glass if there are traces of previous coating on?


Play safe with nano glass coatings, always prep the glass as best you can. :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nanoley ultra is pretty tough to strip completley. ill do my best and try window coating todAy


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*application*



sicko said:


> nanoley ultra is pretty tough to strip completley. ill do my best and try window coating todAy


No way you can strip a silicon bond. I alresdy told just do over it will bond. And will be better. So long clean with ipa and make is clean and no oily film.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This product and this tool :buffer:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

i have:d polished my windscreen in march and applied nanolex ultra, still going strong)


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*application*



sicko said:


> i have:d polished my windscreen in march and applied nanolex ultra, still going strong)


Then got to wait until no more effect . Dun waste keep it for next application.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

alfred said:


> Then got to wait until no more effect . Dun waste keep it for next application.


+2

If the current glass sealant is working, especially the types that 'bond' to the front windcreen, leave it be.

As Nanolex 'Ultra' was applied 6 months ago, play with your side and rear windys instead. :thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

dont worry one wipe is all i need and a bit of time to thorougly clean glass, and since nanolex only works well on highway i need too replace it(it would be done soon anyway, but with another coat of ultra) plus i must trry new product 

i have nanolex premium and gtech g1 on side and rear windows from february 2011 still doing its job.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*application*



sicko said:


> dont worry one wipe is all i need and a bit of time to thorougly clean glass, and since nanolex only works well on highway i need too replace it(it would be done soon anyway, but with another coat of ultra) plus i must trry new product
> 
> i have nanolex premium and gtech g1 on side and rear windows from february 2011 still doing its job.


If you add my over travel at 70km per hour you will get the redult. Haha try it anyway is free. I got alot


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

How much is this? And where can you get it from? Just need to decide which 1 to try this 1 or perfection


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

aimyv6 said:


> How much is this?


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Where do I get a free sample from?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tips said:


>


Tips me lad - spill the beans for us!:thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

tried windscreen coating earlier today. Spreads really well, one wipe for whole windscreen, mirrors and little side windows. It is a ***** to remove tough, even few seconds after application, so i left it for few minutes to fully dry and with help of dilluted IPA and with a bit of elbow machinery i was able to remove it easily. It does have very nice beading and very good sheeting (only quick squirt from bucket). One wipe left to apply when this will stop working.

and i liked application via wet wipes! Wonderful idea. You could sell them in wipes (or pack of wipes), one wipe (just like in sample, or a bit smaller) for windscreen is more than enough, give it a good price and you have a winner (durability dependant).

looking forward to try paint coating


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sicko said:


> tried windscreen coating earlier today. Spreads really well, one wipe for whole windscreen, mirrors and little side windows. It is a ***** to remove tough, even few seconds after application, so i left it for few minutes to fully dry and with help of dilluted IPA and with a bit of elbow machinery i was able to remove it easily. It does have very nice beading and very good sheeting (only quick squirt from bucket). One wipe left to apply when this will stop working.
> 
> and i liked application via wet wipes! Wonderful idea. You could sell them in wipes (or pack of wipes), one wipe (just like in sample, or a bit smaller) for windscreen is more than enough, give it a good price and you have a winner (durability dependant).
> 
> looking forward to try paint coating


I have suggested this for the paint coating. 6 base and 6 top coat wipes for small car, 8 for saloon, maybe 10 for an SUV? I got round a merc E class with 8


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I used the Artdeshine Hydrophobic Water Repellant today on the Polo.
After not being washed since June when it was initially coated with Max Protect V1, V2 & SC, safe to say the hydrophobic props werent so good on the bonnet and roof so I sprayed the repellant all over the bonnet & roof when still wet after the wash abd blasted right away with the PW and I was very happy with it's sheeting action. 
All in all a good product that requires little to no effort for application.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

That's awesome, I'd like to try some of that myself.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I used the Artdeshine Hydrophobic Water Repellant today on the Polo.
> After not being washed since June when it was initially coated with Max Protect V1, V2 & SC, safe to say the hydrophobic props werent so good on the bonnet and roof so I sprayed the repellant all over the bonnet & roof when still wet after the wash abd blasted right away with the PW and I was very happy with it's sheeting action.
> All in all a good product that requires little to no effort for application.


That's exactly what i did.

Don't you love to see how water reacts when you spray the wet surface?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes! I could already see the beads starting to run once a few sprays are applied.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Waiting to come*

Hi Kons I m coming, 3 more days to go. Haha.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

TooFunny said:


> Wow sm81 you've become an expert fast. I remember only a couple of months ago you were on every sealant thread asking the same old basic questions.....


He has a hugely valid point. Bonnet v side panels is like Roof v Wheel arches.

Tests ideally should be like for like.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Where can i get some of this?
I need some glass repellent quick!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Renegade said:


> Where can i get some of this?
> I need some glass repellent quick!


If you can give me a few days I can get some out to you. Pm me your details


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Pm sent


----------

